# is a hardrock ok for Dirt jumping?



## marvindownhillerofbi (Dec 27, 2007)

Right Now I am mostly a downhiller but my second bike is a 07' hardrock sport disc and i am wondering if i can use a that frame for dirt jumping?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

course you can, you silly goose!


----------



## marvindownhillerofbi (Dec 27, 2007)

ok I just think this frame sux


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, it'll work, but it won't last as long or work as well as a dedicated frame.


----------



## marvindownhillerofbi (Dec 27, 2007)

i am trying to find a rocky mountain dj flow for a good price


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

look for shorter chainstays than the flow, cromoly steel frame is a benefit, are you lookin for a complete? there are a load of sweet completes, Eastern nighttrain, Stp's Norco 250....


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Well, it'll work, but it won't last as long or work as well as a dedicated frame.


Ditto.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

just guessing but it sounds like you dot want to put in much money
my 2 cents buy a frame go single speed and transfer all he rest of the components from the hardrock to it. then upgrade as you feel you need

or

sellthe hhard rock and put your mony trard a compleat stp 900 or nighttrain 1000 boh great


----------



## thebigkg (Dec 15, 2007)

does anybody have pictures of a hardrock setup for dj?


----------



## 97 ATX 2.0L (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's my cross country bike, stock except for cranks and holy rollers that were on it for a few weeks.


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

If you're a liteweight and/or smooth it'll work for a while. But I've seen a couple of kids jumping with those (i.e. liteweights) and those RST forks will end up bending at the crown and you'll end up with a chopper.


----------



## fishywarren (Oct 20, 2007)

I jump a comp disc.. I Have not had any real problems with it.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

not hard obviously


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

fishywarren said:


> I jump a comp disc.. I Have not had any real problems with it.


A friend of mine that is two years younger, weighs about 120lbs snapped his in half in a single summer of use. Mind you he is very very hard on bikes, he goes large.

Specialized honored their warranty, if that is a deciding factor for you.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

YOU BY NO MEANS CAN USE THIS BIKE FOR JUMPING ANYTHING....i heard that if it comes within 15 feet of a jump, be it dirt, wood, cement ANYTHING, it will explode!!!


----------

